# new partner in crime



## schaueelab (Dec 30, 2007)

so i felt that my black lab was needing a buddie so I went and got a yellow lab pup..cant wait to have em both out huntin together.....


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Sweet man. It will be good to see your new pup. Got any pics yet?


----------

